# SFAS is good for three years.



## 18C4V (Jun 29, 2007)

All right, the new policy is in effect. SFAS is good for 3 years. I got the policy letter if anyone's interested in a copy. Just give me a AKO account.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 29, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what was the old policy?


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 29, 2007)

The old policy was that it was good for life.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 29, 2007)

ahhhh, yeah that is quite the change


----------



## Ravage (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't get it ? That means after 3 years you have to do SFAS again ?


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2007)

IIRC The SAS get everyone to complete the endurance march everytime they come back from being posted elsewhere and are expected to complete it every year.

Does the new policy with SFAS apply just to people coming back after being out?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 29, 2007)

*Not B but...*

It means that if you attend SFAS and are selected for training you have 3 years to attend the SFQC.  After 3 years you will be required to attend SFAS again if you want to attend the SFQC.  Once you graduate the SFQC you don't have to attend SFAS again.  

If there is a break in service, you would attend something dissimilar to SFAS involving a PT test, 12-mile ruck, and an interview with some SGM's among other things.  Personally speaking I might would rather attend SFAS again.

HTH,

Crip sends...


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks Cric.


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it should be longer than 3 years. Especially in wartime. Suppose you're a joe in the 82nd and attend SFAS in April/May. You get selected but you can't make the fall SFQC class (Sep/Oct) due to a deployment in the summer. While you're in country your one year gets extended to a total of 18 months in theater due to whatever. So the clock is at 18-20 months. You have about 18 months to go though the pipeline. Now lets say this joe gets though some portion of the Q (regardless of mos) and somehow gets released for Administriative/UCMJ reasons/personal reasons. If he's in a longer MOS like 18D, he's screwed and has to go to SFAS again.


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2007)

So if you pass SFAS you aren't automaticly in the pipeline then?

Ah...  I was thinking along the lines of the SAS pipeline, once you leave your unit to go to selection you belong to the SAS until you fail.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 29, 2007)

Brien:

Does the memo you have state if the SFQC wasn't completed prior to the 36 month deadline SF candidates reapplying to the SFQC (after having been relieved for x, y, or z) would be required to attend SFAS again prior to receiving a class start date?  If so can you CC me on it.  I saw a similar memo today in the SWTG(A) NG Liaison's office but it didn't make mention of guys reapplying after having completed a portion of the SFQC.

Also I agree with you on an extension for those guys who are deployed.  There seems to be an issue with O's due to year group and deployment schedules as well.

Crip


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 29, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> So if you pass SFAS you aren't automatically in the pipeline then?
> 
> Ah...  I was thinking along the lines of the SAS pipeline, once you leave your unit to go to selection you belong to the SAS until you fail.



Once you are Selected orders are cut sending you to the SFQC, however with deployments and such guys are getting caught in deployments prior to coming down on PCS orders to the SFQC.  Also, you can decide not to attend the SFQC after having been Selected.  Few do it, but it does happen.

Crip sends...


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 29, 2007)

JD,
Negative. I just got the policy letter dated 14 May 2007.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, well the one I saw was newer than that...

There is a push to change the time line to 1 year but with a waiver for deployments, but otherwise no exceptions...   :eek:

Crip


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 29, 2007)

Can you send me the memo that you have?


----------



## jordan (Apr 6, 2008)

Bump.

Sorry for reviving this but I had a question. Actually, just clarification...

If you have a break in service, you do not have to attend the whole training over again but just pieces of it and do a board-like type deal?? Is that right??


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 6, 2008)

It depends on the length of the break in service, the MOS, and the rank held at the time.

There is a laundry list of things that will need to be done to come back to active duty after a break in service.  I know when I left Bragg they were discussing changing the timeline for reentry but dont know what ever came of it...  

The best way to find the real skinny on if it has changed would be to call one of the SF recruiters.

Crip


----------



## jordan (Apr 6, 2008)

ahh ok.. I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I was just wondering. Ill be wandering Camp Mackall here shortly.


----------

